# sealing a 2cm gap



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, On our mh there is a join between the fibreglass front section over cab (low profile) and the main flat roof section from one side of van to the other. This gap is approximately 2cm wide and has what looks like silicone sealant but it has separated at the edges. I intend to clean all this out (when we do get some dry weather) and reseal it. I have looked at the different types - sikaflex, CT1 etc but not quite sure which one would be the best for this size gap. The two edges are level and it looks as if it was originally sealed using a finger (2cm)to smooth it out as it does actually have a slight trough finish. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

2cm is one hell of a gap, are you sure there is not a piece of trim missing

Alan H


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Good point Alan, it all looks to neat with no evidence of indentations etc or previous mark/line parallel with the join unless it had been removed or lost by previous owners and has been cleaned and redone just with silicone.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

For that kind or aperture I'd be inclined to get a strip of 18g aluminium that will overlap the joint by at leat 15mm and Sikaflex it down. If there is movement between the two sides you may have issues with anything holding in place.

You could also get some white Upvc strip and do the same thing.

Peter


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Similar problem with my 12yrs old Rapido! 
Failed to solve the problem with silicon sealant, and then non setting mastic. 
Due to slight movement in the joint, between front and back, the seals eventually broke down again.
I then tried a product called Eternabond on top of what was left of the mastic (after smoothing and tidying up the joint).
The technical spec. and endorsements are really impressive. Apparently used extensively in repair and maintenance of older RV's in America. 
Not as neat a solution as a bead of sealant, but very effective and easy to apply, after thorough cleaning (with white spirit, or similar)! Recommended for joints where there is likely to be some movement.
So far so good, really pleased!! 

Look here and scroll down to the 2nd item on the page!
www.repairproducts.co.uk/page40.htm
I used EternaBond RoofSeal (White) Large Size 10cm x 7.6m £39.99
Best Regards,
Lindsay


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Lindsay & Peter for replying. I have actually now fixed the problem like your suggestions. I used a semi flexible roll of UPVc from a window manufacturing firm (cost £14 and I have enough left to go across the van twice) and I used Everbuild Stixall extreme to fix it down and it has worked a treat and it looks tidy as well. Thanks to all your views.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done, nice to get a 'happy' result!

Peter


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice one Pilchards!
All sorted, and that's the main thing!
Regards,
Lindsay


----------

